# augmentation smig et I.E en janvier 23



## isa19 (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 voici ce que j'ai trouvé : 
" A partir du 1/01/23 : le minimum des indemnités d'entretien est porté à 3.61€
                                    pour un accueil de moins de 6h36 (6.6h) l'indemnité d'entretien est de 2.65€/j
                                    pour un accueil de plus de 6.36h ce sera   3.61/9 multiplié par le nombre d'heures d'accueil effectif puis arrondi monétairement


----------



## Pioupiou (26 Décembre 2022)

bonjour

Le montant du Minimum Garanti 2023 vient d’être publié au _Journal officiel_ du 23 décembre 2022. Sa valeur va être de 4,01 euros à compter du 1er janvier 2023.
Cela implique une revalorisation de l'IE minimum


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Merci les filles !


----------



## mickael (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, merci pour l'info, comment ça se passe, je suis en contrat depuis septembre 2022, je dois augmenter mes I.E ou c'est que pour les futurs contrats ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Dès lors que vos IE sont au minimum elles doivent augmenter obligatoirement. Pas besoin d'avenant, et c'est valable pour l'ensemble des contrats en cours. 

Vos employeurs ont l'info ou l'auront sur pajemploi. 

Bonne fin d'année.


----------



## Emouls (31 Décembre 2022)

bonjour , jai un bébé qui commence en janvier et mes IE sont à 3.75, j’ai fait le contrat début décembre avec les parents donc je dois refaire un avenant pour préciser les nouveaux IE? C’est un contrat de 40 h semaines  sur 5 jours la petites ne fait pas forcément 10h tout les jours .


----------



## Emouls (31 Décembre 2022)

Ça fait une moyenne de 8h par jour


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Décembre 2022)

Si vous êtes en dessous du nouveau taux d'IE pas besoin d'un avenant. Le nouveau minimum légal s'applique automatiquement. Par contre si vous voulez être au dessus du nouveau minimum légal, un avenant s'impose.


----------



## mickael (31 Décembre 2022)

Merci pour vos explications.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Décembre 2022)

il n'y a pas de moyenne horaire par jour.

Vous prenez les Ie en fonction soit des horaires précis,  8h ou 10h, soit vous prenez un tarif unique qui ne doit jamais être en dessous des minimas. Exemple, si votre amplitude horaire max est de 10h par jour vous prenez 4.01€ quelque soit le nbr d'heures en dessous de 10h. C'est plus simple.

Vous pouvez aussi choisir de prendre plus 5€ par jour.

On est à 3.21 € pour 8h et 4.01€ pour 10h. Jamais moins.

Il faut bien penser que ces tarifs sont des minimas qui ne couvrent pas l'inflation pour nous notamment par  rapport aux dépenses énergétiques.
Le parent lui va bénéficier e  2023 d'une hausse du crédit d'impôt très intéressante. 

À vous de penser aussi à votre porte monnaie.


----------

